# 2019 NAPgA Packgoat Calendars are HERE!



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

They're in stock, they're ready to ship, and they're gorgeous! I swear this calendar gets better every year! Funds raised from the calendar help support the North American Packgoat Association. This is a wonderful calendar for everyone who loves goats and/or the outdoors, whether they personally own packgoats or not. We have a limited supply and we sell out every year, so please don't wait to order:
https://www.napga.org/store/napga-calendar/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow that July photograph in particular!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

That is definitely a stunning photo! October and December are two of my favorites, but they're hard to see on the small thumbnail size I posted. There were just so many good photos this year it was really hard to pick! The company that prints them for us does a great job. The calendars always come out looking very professional. We only charge $15/calendar so it's worth every penny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Cool! Thanks for posting this. I just bought my calender!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks so much. I should be able to get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I want one, but I can't until the middle of the month because of mortgage and things, so I'll see if you still have any then.
Are your goats featured at all?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

We should have plenty of calendars still left in a few weeks. They flew out the door when I first announced it and we sold 50 in the first 24 hours, but now they're just trickling along. I still have over half of them left, which is good because we always get a lot of orders throughout November and then another big rush the weekend after Thanksgiving. 

My boy Sputnik features in May this year. He's the "flower child".


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

There's still time to beat the Thanksgiving rush! As sole distributor, I always appreciate the non-"last-second-before-the-holidays" crowd. I myself am a notorious procrastinator so I fully understand and sympathize, but I value those whose practices differ from my own.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Bumpity-bump-bump-bump! We still have calendars left and I'd like to see them gone by the end of the month. They make great Christmas gifts for anyone who loves beautiful goats and/or the outdoors. Don't miss out!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey I may get on one, let me talk to the Boss lady, your boys are in it right?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Sputnik is in it. He's the "flower child" in May. You may recognize the goats in the month of August too. They belong to the fellow who posts all those glorious photos of his hikes in Utah. We went rock hounding with him last year and found dinosaur fossils! The goat in the month of June belongs to "GoatingCouple" on this forum. They are currently having to disperse their herd after a long, tough year. They had dreams of hiking the Pacific Crest Trail with their goats. The goat in December belongs to Marc Warnke who has become famous both in the packgoat world and the hunting world for his awesome videos about hunting with goats. Everyone's got their story and you may know more of them than you even realize!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yup - Ive seen some of these geughts!  You know I like your boys - they are some awesome goats!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

I just ordered one. Great photos!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you very much! I'll ship it tomorrow.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

If anyone wants to order a calendar in time to put under the tree for Christmas, don't wait any longer! We still have a nice pile left and we don't want to keep any of them. Anyone who loves goats will love the amazing photos of packgoats around the country!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Order now. They arrive quickly (sooner than I expected lol. I haven't even been able to get home to open it yet - can't wait to see it!)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I try to get stuff shipped within a couple days of receiving the order if I can. Sometimes weather can be an issue, but I've been known to ride my horse to the P.O. when it's too cold to start my truck, or when the snow is too deep to leave my driveway!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I just ordered 2 (finally!) Waiting Eagerly.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm shipping them out today! And to everyone else who may have been on the fence, we do have more calendars available and the price dropped to $10 each after January 1st!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

They came today! They are gorgeous. One of them is for a gift and it definitely came gift quality shape.

BTW, I spent the extra $5.00 to help cover increased costs. They are worth it, even though it is after the first.

Everyone, you need a calendar anyway. These are so nice, I can't even say.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'm glad you like them. Each year I try to make sure our calendars are top quality for the price, but the quality of the photography is all on our wonderful NAPgA members.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I'm thrilled. I don't see how it could be any better.


----------

